# Follow up after miscarriage at WFI



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Hi, I was due to have a fet in July but instead I got our first ever natural bfp (in 4 and a half years) when af never showed, sadly I had a mc at 6+4. 

I've been booked in for a 'follow up' what will happen here?

Will I be able to book straight in for another fet? 

It's our only frozen embryo so pretty worries it's not going to work out and we don't have another cycle


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi hun, didn’t want to read and run.
A very similar thing happened to us, we had a bfp whilst waiting to start IVF and it ended up being ectopic. At the appointment, they went through what our protocol would be and when we would start. After our failed ivf in the summer I had to wait two periods before I could start the medication for our FET. 

Good Luck lovely, hopefully you don’t have to wait too long at all.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Something similar happened to me a few yrs ago - I had a blighted ovum mc (about 7 wks) naturally a couple of months after my 1st ivf (mmc found at 12 wk scan). Unfortunately because I had conceived naturally the NHS made me wait 6 months before I could have my funded FET (they were going to make me wait a year, when I was about to be 40!) Things vary a lot between areas though and it may depend if you're self funding etc, so I hope for you things move swiftly and successfully. Wishing you luck xx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies xx

Oh gosh I hope we don't have to wait another 6months
I'll be saying sod it and we'll just have to start looking into adoption.

I'm finding it so hard still, keep thinking of just canceling the appointment


----------

